# Stoeger Condor O/U combo



## bb3605s (Feb 8, 2006)

I am looking at an a Stoeger Condor O/U combo. I love the price and like the idea of having estenially having two shotguns for the price of one. Does anyone have any experience with this gun or experience with another combo gun? I am concerned that their might be a reliability issue with exchanging the gun barrels. I would want this gun for quail and clay pigeons.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I have the side by side 20/28 and it shoots well and takes a beating too.


----------



## Militant Tiger (Dec 13, 2005)

My dad picked up a condor a while back. Tons of problems, crap trigger, gums up frequently, metal wears out quite quickly, but for what we paid (280 ish if i remember) it has lasted for a hell of a lot of rounds of clays. So if you want a gun to shoot with for a few years and ditch, get this one.


----------

